# John Deere Moderator



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I sighed on to Moderate the JD site. I personally have alot of expirence with JD garden and Compact tractors I mostly collect Garden tractors and restore them. When I'm not to busy handing out speeding tickets in My second career. First Career was 21 years in the U.S. Army. Now I have the time To help people out with there JDs.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Man I guess they will take anyone to be a moderator!!! Just kidding, I have seen your posts on the garden web and I am sure you will do a great job, for a retired army guy! That comes from a almost 20 year AF guy. See ya around the forums.

I almost forgot...what kind of tractor do you have again?


----------



## ThGrubInspector (Sep 17, 2003)

*What Works For You?*

Okay copper, what is the one excuse that will work getting me out from under a speeding ticket? I've found not having my insurance card available works as well as not having my seat belt on. The last time, a cop in a neighboring town pulled me over for the second time in a month and I had to think quick...I spilled a drink in lap and told him I was having kidney problems...it worked! He even gave me directions to the nearest public bathroom...


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

*Good Choice*

Sgt. Glad to see you aboard as moderator, good to have someone experienced with JD's. In the law enforcement game now huh ?. Know it well, spent 20 years and retired as Chief of Police. Stay safe out there ya hear  

Jim


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*speeding tickets*

Well I'm new to the Job of Law Enforcement.Starting so late in life the Old Rookie is what some of them call me. Getting out of a speeding ticket. It all depends on how you present yourself to the officer. Don't ever denie your speeding at least with me that is and don't ask me how much is that in donuts.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*tractors that I have*

2003 JDX485,White GT2055m,Ingersoll 3016ps, Cub 2206,Cub original,Cub106.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Sarge,
Glad to see a fellow X485er as moderator here. Can't remember is yours AWS also like mine? Good thing you decided to be a cop after you left the army otherwise you might be policing Bagdad these days which would have to be one tough and of course extremely dangerous assignment.

BTW if you are in Kane County and I am in DuPage, we don't live all that far apart. Who's your dealer, mine is Circle W in Lockport.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*X485*

Deerbob My X485 is 2WS. I grew up in Dupage County. Near the Mortan Aboretum. Dealer is near Rockford Meridian Implement Co. I see your like Myself never go to Kipps on Ogden Ave. They are to high priced. I'm suprised you need a tractor that big for Darien. I didn't think there were that big of yards out there in Darien.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Sarge,
I am in "country" not "city" Darien where the deer and the cayotes play. 1.1 acres just north of Argonne National Lab. I agree with you on Kipps which is why I never have purchase a piece of equipment from them. I don't know how they stay in business at that location.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*I'm suprised your not glowing*

You live that close to Argonne and your not glowing yet. You know that is were the Buired some of the wast from the Chicago end of the Manhatten project.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

No, that stuff was buried at Red Gate Woods about 7 miles southeast of Argonne. However, I have noticed the deer at night seem to have a little blue halo around the antlers!!


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Hunting season*

I bet the Hunters Just love that LOL


----------

